# 1mg Follistatin for 88$..??!! Are you KIDDING? Lowest Price ANYWHERE



## TwisT (Sep 23, 2011)

*Our Follistatin 344 is already knocked down to $110.00, but with our new 20% off that makes every mg only $88!!! 

This deal only lasts until the end of the month, so hurry up and get in on this!!

*

 *[URL="http://www.purchasepeptides.com/idevaffiliate/idevaffiliate.php?id=102"]Follistatin 344 1mg[/URL]*
​
​


----------



## dirtwarrior (Sep 23, 2011)

Great price on that


----------



## TwisT (Sep 23, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> Great price on that



Thanks buddy


----------



## littleBIGred (Feb 16, 2012)

but, it doesnt say which folli it is. 315, 344, what?


----------



## Evil Eagle (Feb 16, 2012)

littleBIGred said:


> but, it doesnt say which folli it is. 315, 344, what?



It says 344 three times in the post.


----------



## littleBIGred (Feb 19, 2012)

*haha*

oh shit, lol. My bad guys. I wasnt paying too much attention. Is this a reliable source? no one likes to get bunked.


----------



## littleBIGred (Feb 19, 2012)

*EP is trusted*

I see that it is EP, so very trusted. That is one hell of a deal.


----------

